# Adopt a hairless girl! Maryland



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

She's great with other rats, very adventurous, and active. She's one of those rats that absolutely LOVE play/out time and will take advantage of it fully. The only reason I can't keep her is that her and my rabbit have some issues with each other. The hairless lady, because of being very curious, finds her way off my bed and into the rabbit cage. The rabbit is NOT okay with sharing her cage so it's become hard and nearly impossible to give the hairless lady the proper playtime and out time she deserves. I'd love to find an experienced owner with at least one other rat (of course) and a rat-proofed room for every day out/play time. I am in Baltimore but can travel an hour for any possible adopters.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww she looks just like my Scarlett


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not at all possible for you to move or cover the rabbit cage while she's out?


----------



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

Nope. All efforts have failed. I've been trying multiple things for weeks. Her needs just don't fit what I'm capable of providing. Even if I can cover the cage, somehow, and she would stop finding a way in, there are still multiple issues with this house/my room that aren't quite suitable. I love her but I'm more concerned with finding a better life for her.


----------

